# Wishart's Pine Tree Cordials



## rando (May 27, 2008)

Hey Gang , was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for info regarding Wisharts Pine Tree Cordials . Would like to know all the different  variations , colors , sizes and so on . Any help is greatly apreciated ! Thanks .
 randy


----------



## GuntherHess (May 27, 2008)

Not sure I have seen a good review of them. I list about a dozen variations but that's only the tip of the iceburg I expect.  Sounds like a good task to undertake if you want to volunteer[].


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 27, 2008)

I have seen 5 different variations of the Wishart's bottles.  One is a Wisharts that says patent 1859 and a tree on one of the sides.  There is a smaller size in this bottle.  I have also seen a Wishart that says Trademark on the side with the tree on it and doesnt have patent 1959.  There is also a smaller size in that bottle.  I have also seen a wishart that is amber.  Here is mine it is the smaller one that says patent 1859.





 Here is a link to one of the other types and some info about wishart bottles.
http://www.glswrk-auction.com/mc22.htm


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 28, 2008)

Ive dug them in 2 sizes whole and many broken variations. It would make a very nice reference if someone put it all together, but they would need my pontiled blue one for photographs, but ofcourse.


----------



## rando (May 29, 2008)

Hello PhilaB , can we get a pic for all to see ?? Was this found with others that were sold in a Glassworks auction last year or a few years back ?? Thanks.
 randy


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

oh snap. I was just messin around! do they really come blue and pontiled?!?!? I didnt even think they come pontiled!


 Matt


----------



## GuntherHess (May 31, 2008)

I like the sample version...


----------



## bottlediger (May 31, 2008)

Yes they do come pontiled, green is the only color I have seen pontiled however. Extremly rare however

 Digger Ry


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

thanks however.


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> So Matt, you don't have a blue one? What's up with that? Your just pullin our collective leg I take it [sm=lol.gif]


 
 you win the prize


----------



## GuntherHess (May 31, 2008)

I see a listing for an amber iron pontil Wishart. I have never seen a pontil one sell.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2008)

Hey Lobe check this out,I found it a while back I wanted to keep this one under wraps.But it had to come out of the bottle closet sooner or later.[8D]


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

old head found a blue one! shame its not pontiled.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 31, 2008)

Sweet! I didnt know those were real.


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: NCdigger5
> 
> Sweet! I didnt know those were real.


 
 they arent


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

how come you can be sarcastic and I cant? everyone who knows bottles knows that blue pontiled ones dont exist.

 your beat []


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

expecting a flood? 






 your beat


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

what the hell are you ranting about old head?

 your beat


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: PhilaBottles
> 
> expecting a flood?
> 
> ...


 
 your ex wants her shirt back.

 she told me.

 a minute ago.

 your beat.


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

gettin' sauced by yourself again? must be depressing. [&:]

 you see, your like what 45? you play childish games right back. but see I find them funny. we make fun of you and Rick when we dig because your idiots. 

 and your beat.


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

please dont refer to them as 'retarded puppies', they prefer 'special puppies'.

 your beat. rrrrrrroll out.

 LMAO


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

lose the tough guy thing oldhead.

 your beat


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 1, 2008)

calm down girls!  

 I counted 12 variants on the dot, the are only 6 known pontil wisharts, all are an olive amber color and came from the same hole.  There is also supposed to be a forest green one that makes 7, but I havnt seen it.... yet...  The 12 variants I know of are all size and embossing variants, once you get into color there are even more...  That sample is sweet Matt!  It was 11 before I saw that....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Tigue whats up? long time no see.
  You didn't say anything about my blue Wisharts? its got to be one of a kind.[8D]


----------



## asdfgh (Jun 1, 2008)

isnt the blue one a reproduction?


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 1, 2008)

whats up bud...!  Ya I stay out of the internet world mostly now...  Tired of getting crap for trying to help people and I'm mostly just waaaaaay to busy working and digging!!  Met fireman Jack the other day, planing a couple privy digs I hope!  Freaking cool guy, I cant see anyone turning him away from the door...

 That blue one aint real, but nice try!  Id loose a nut if I saw that!  lol... take care man, good luck with your digs, hope all our holes are empty![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah you can fool some of the people some of the time...bla bla bla  lol  It is real, its just a illusion lol

 Good luck diggin ,I am still on a brake[8D].  Rick


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> I like the sample version...


 
 Cool bottle Gunther,I never seen that one.As far as pontilled Wishart's,I seen atleast on or maybe two sell. a couple years ago at Glassworks.They had a true iron pontil,not some make believe sandy-swirl pontil that had been smoothed over.They were amber and described as being one of only a few known,all dug in one privy in Philly,years back.They were thought to be the only pontilled examples and the only I have seen or have seen listed.

       SORRY FOR THE REPEAT,I MUST HAVE MISSED YOUR REPLY ABOUT THE PONTILS TIQUE.


----------

